# Hens emptying laying boxes



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

I have tried straw and wood chips and the first thing these girls do is get in there and scrape and toss as much out as they can I have tried putting in less thinking there was too much but they still are taking it down to bare wood. Is this even a problem or should I just press on?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you install a ledge on the front of the boxes ? From what I have experience all my ladies dig around in the nesting boxes to get comfy before laying. I have a ledge across the from of my boxes and the bedding stays in the box.


----------



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

I do but apparently not tall enough

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

thepoleys said:


> I have tried straw and wood chips and the first thing these girls do is get in there and scrape and toss as much out as they can I have tried putting in less thinking there was too much but they still are taking it down to bare wood. Is this even a problem or should I just press on?


I've got a 2" lip on my nesting boxes and the ladies still insist on kicking out all the bedding. So I said, "So be it" and moved on


----------



## coffeepoet (Jan 7, 2014)

They really do need nesting material in the boxes. It satisfies their need to nest, and protects the eggs from breaking. A chicken stands up to lay her egg. The egg rotates to come out blunt end first, and it can hit hard enough to break the egg. 
These are nearly indestructible: http://www.randallburkey.com/mobile/Nest-Pads-Accessories/products/321/


----------



## fundabug (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine also like to scratch the nesting boxes clean. I have four boxes, but they all lay in the same one, so I curled up an old heavy beach towel in it. I still put wood chips in the box, but that big towel is too heavy for them to throw out, so there is always something to catch the eggs so they don't crack. FYI if you do this you will occasionally need to wash the towel, it does get pretty yucked up.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

You must have very picky ladies. There are reusable nest pads that could help. They are like astro turf but not and run $2.50. 

It may help to experiment with the lip on your nest boxes. Hens are natural interior designers and are just trying to make it comfortable. All hens are different with different needs.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had the same issue, until I added a 6" lip. I have 2 " of wood chips in there with a little wild grass in each one. They only use two nest boxes, but ever since adding the 6" lip I no longer have issues with them kicking out the litter, I also noticed less broken eggs, even though 10 hens use the same nest. 
if you look back there is a thread of mine titled upgrades, the blue board is a 1x6 board from an old shelf, its working like a charm, ladies feel protected in there, and every evening, I check for late eggs and re level the wood chips.. been working great


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I used 6 milk crates turned on their sides and tied together. 3 to a row and two rows tall. I had the same problem but was using straw for the bedding materials. I had to install a 4" lip to keep them from kicking all the substrate out.

It's working great now but, even with 20+ laying hens, they only use 3 of the boxes.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I had the same issue, until I added a 6" lip....


BINGO!

Over the weekend I replaced by 2" lip with a 6". Nesting material stayed in the boxes all weekend long! I think we have a winner here.

Thank you!


----------



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome I'll try that

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

